# Is tonight THE night?



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I'm thinking weather conditions tonight will be perfect. Warm on its way in, pressure dropping. Def gonna try my luck tonight at alum.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the best of luck to you. and be sure and let us know how you do.
sherman


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll be joining you, best of luck to the saugeye eating the right food.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Still nothing


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

never give up


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I'm out right now and I haven't seen a single fish caught at 5 different spots


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I fished all the way around Cheshire and nothing. Stopped at marina for 30minutes now calling it quits


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Fished Alum Creek for an hour, Hoover spillway area for 30 minutes (someone there caught 3 slab crappies and a white bass) and alum creek some more for another 30 minutes. I saw ONE fish.

I need a break.


----------



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow seems like tomorrow is the day then. Hopefully it doesn't rain to much.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hit alum tonight testing new proto type Big Joshy big almost 5" swim bait and right away a 23" girl clobbered it after taking pic and sending it to Joshy my third cast with bait around 10 feet from shore what would have been my best eye of the fall totally enhaled it after a good tussle I get her almost on the bank she starts shaking her head violently could see the bait stuck inside her huge mouth I step in water to try and grab her and she gets the braid in between her teeth and breaks me off. I was sick watching her go back into deeper water an swim away.There went not only a 9 to 10 pound monster but the new test bait as well. I sat there in disbelief that was the 3rd over 8 pounds this fall and have lost all 3 two break offs and one tear off at shore. Well put on a 3.25 lime Joshy as wind picked up and got 4 nice 17 to 22" eyes. Ended up getting 11 total kept 5 17 to 20" ones and let bigger go. Wind really shifted and got to hard to fish area so left and got a sub at Cheshire and pouted. Well night still young and food in belly heading to another lake for awhile. Man what a fish and a great real first night test of new size Joshy.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Skunked at both Alum and Hoover. Was up there with Kevin and Dana; not one bite. At Alum I did get a hit from a Muskie but did not set the hook correctly and lost him. At Hoover, not one hit either side of the Dam...tried minnows, worms, and swimbait. At this point, I just want to catch some type of fish but really hoping for Saugeye. Will try again tomorrow but this padwan has alot to learn to reach fishslim Jedi Master level.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Hit alum tonight testing new proto type Big Joshy big almost 5" swim bait and right away a 23" girl clobbered it after taking pic and sending it to Joshy my third cast with bait around 10 feet from shore what would have been my best eye of the fall totally enhaled it after a good tussle I get her almost on the bank she starts shaking her head violently could see the bait stuck inside her huge mouth I step in water to try and grab her and she gets the braid in between her teeth and breaks me off. I was sick watching her go back into deeper water an swim away.There went not only a 9 to 10 pound monster but the new test bait as well. I sat there in disbelief that was the 3rd over 8 pounds this fall and have lost all 3 two break offs and one tear off at shore. Well put on a 3.25 lime Joshy as wind picked up and got 4 nice 17 to 22" eyes. Ended up getting 11 total kept 5 17 to 20" ones and let bigger go. Wind really shifted and got to hard to fish area so left and got a sub at Cheshire and pouted. Well night still young and food in belly heading to another lake for awhile. Man what a fish and a great real first night test of new size Joshy.


Lies! Lies! Alum dosnt have any saugeyes. Well at least you found some and had a good time. I never switched from my xraps last night I was determined to stick it out and finally catch one on a stick bait and not change to a jig.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

I have always found fish bite better when the pressure is rising not dropping but that's just my 2cents. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Feel your pain slim, landed a fat 23 last night and 2 cast later was broken off by a big fish. Was so jacked up after the first fish forgot to check my line for weak spots. Sucks to loose nice fish but the perfectly tuned rouge hurt even more!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Buddy and got 5 keepers on sticks up to 20" and I lost a good feeling fish right near shore when I got there. Buddy got his on a steadier retrieve with short twiches and pauses. I was pausing for longer and got a couple as well. Sounds like they were hitting swims well. I have been neglecting the Joshys lately. Just picked up some keitechs. They look nice too.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

OnTheFly said:


> Buddy and got 5 keepers on sticks up to 20" and I lost a good feeling fish right near shore when I got there. Buddy got his on a steadier retrieve with short twiches and pauses. I was pausing for longer and got a couple as well. Sounds like they were hitting swims well. I have been neglecting the Joshys lately. Just picked up some keitechs. They look nice too.[/QUOTE)
> 
> The Keitechs have worked well for me. They have great action in the cold water. I use a 1/8 oz. swimhead jig. I think with the shad getting a little larger now, they match the hatch pretty well!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hit two last night on an xr10. Fished buckeye for two hours in one spot and nothing. Moved to another spot and nailed two within 10 minutes and then fished another hour and nothing. Wanted to get back out tonight but had to take the lady to the movies. Both fish last night hit when I was barely reeling in.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

You know, never done very well for saugeye around the rip-rap there at the Cheshire crossing. Check out the map on odnr site and you should be able to find some nice long flats in the southern end of the resivour that you can walk to that might hold some roaming saugeye schools.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Leaving alum now, ended up with 3 eyes. Two were keepers with the biggest at 22", I lost another big eye when I tried to grab it near the shore it just popped off. All came on husky jerks and all hit on the pause after a few small twitches.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Last night at alum was slow for me and my buddy. I hit two on a keitech swim and those were our only two fish. Was a nice night out though.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Really slow retrieve near some rocks and deeper water.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I am going to go back out to alum after work this evening probably from 3:30 till 8. Hopefully I don't get skunked againg for the hundredth time in a row.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

All I know is I'll be ALL OVER those bigger Joshys if/when they hit the site.I've wanted them since throwing my first of the smaller sizes last spring.I may end up w/full tackle bags of just Joshys!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> All I know is I'll be ALL OVER those bigger Joshys if/when they hit the site.I've wanted them since throwing my first of the smaller sizes last spring.I may end up w/full tackle bags of just Joshys!


Sounds like a similar conversation that kwizzle and I have had.


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah it was a nice moonlit night last night (12-1) at Alum with my girl 7p-10p. Not a bite for either of us, but we didn't try anything except for tuned Rogues. I should've at least pulled out the Joshy's I just got and tried em out for the 1st time. I think maybe there wasn't quite enough wind (8mph N). IDK I'm new......


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Caught 43 tonight.Problem was they were small.Scratched out 6 from 15-17". Not Alum though.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Nothing again @ alum and hoover


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

9 tonight most from one spot 3 4 on Joshy lime 3.25 others on husky jerk steel #12. Biggest 21"


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Caught 6 last night. 5 on my first 5 cast, #12 HJ Clown. Eye number 6 on cast 25 and then it ended. All 6 fish 17 to 17.5 inches.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

3 dinks and 1 small bass on a #10 perch HJ. Did watch 2 otters for maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I have been throwing x-raps in perch, chrome, blue/chrome, and white and I have a white and purple rogue that I haven't tried yet


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

You need to throw the rouge best stick bait out there, keep at it eventually it will pay off. Have caught a few on the x raps but they don't run as deep as the rouges. Might head out tonight if I can get motivated long day at work.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm catching mine pulling only 1ft under surface at night right now though.In water 3-5ft deep.If they're ON Rogue,x rap,husky,doesn't really matter.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

How often do any of you use stick baits in day light


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You CAN do decent during the day.I did well last winter a few days during 10-3p on hjs in spillways.All about when they're hungry.I would imaging you could get into them on Buckeye or Indian during the day w/sticks as most water there is shallow enough to fish w/them.On say Hoover or Alum they may move a little deep during daylight to effectively reach them w/sticks.Kinda just thinking out loud here.Other opinions may differ.Normally though,the vibes,swimbaits,jigs etc are thrown during day.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well had one bite and lost it tonight was around a couple other guys and 2 fish caught one a keeper. Was worst night in a long time. Just were not eating. Oh well that's why it is fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You CAN do decent during the day.I did well last winter a few days during 10-3p on hjs in spillways.All about when they're hungry.I would imaging you could get into them on Buckeye or Indian during the day w/sticks as most water there is shallow enough to fish w/them.On say Hoover or Alum they may move a little deep during daylight to effectively reach them w/sticks.Kinda just thinking out loud here.Other opinions may differ.Normally though,the vibes,swimbaits,jigs etc are thrown during day.


Ok heres my thoughts on sticks this time of year durring the day,and dead sticking. I think the reason vibes work so well at day time is reaction strikes. You can get them durring the day on sick baits but "dead sticking" doesnt work as well. Because when dead sticking at day the fish have to much time to decide if that hunk of plastic hardly moveing is real or not. At night there not getting as good as look at the bait. Now keep that stick moveing good during the day an dont give them much time to look at it and use quick pauses and no dout you will get reaction strikez. 
But stick to dead sticking at night and in the cold when your trying to represent a dieinglethargic shad/baitfish but the cover of darkness coneals the bait a little...

I learned this last november .just before dark i could see the eyes comeing up and picking ofDieing shad. As soon as it got dark they finally commited to my bait.
But as we all know rules are made to be broke,and this doesnt always apply..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I read a post about guys at Fontana catching walleyes and bass on this bait, the pointer by Lucky Craft. I use them in winter for largemouth, they work really good, but they're pricey. In February we start throwing the Rattlin"Rogue. Excellent pre spawn bait, most of the fish we get on it are big females. Back in March, my son and I caught five fish, all over five. He had one that scaled seven pounds three. Best color we use is avocado.
But the pointer is better in the dead of winter. Comes in a variety of colors.
Best ones here are ghost shad and citrus shad.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...CPT.html/RK=0/RS=iRqGtezJ_BFB1Yb5IorF8b87I7s-


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Tonight could be THE night, unless you are out there you will never know however you will always wonder if it was.....

One thing I know for sure.....you can't catch a fish if your line isn't in the water....

Sorry not much advice but good luck, I hope it's your night.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Does deadsticking only work in fall and winter or can it be used in spring also?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I think dead sticking is same all year just speed varies with water temp ....


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Gfhteen said:


> Does deadsticking only work in fall and winter or can it be used in spring also?


the past couple years bobby and i have hit summer time eyes with 80* water temp in 1ft of water or less under the moonlight on xrap8's


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

Ended up with two tonight on back to back casts. Got the call and grandma passed so I cut it short. 3.25 slims


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Whacked 4 last night biggest 22 inches, caught one on the second cast then nothing for an hour. Then three fish in 10 min. Then nothing again. Amazes me how these fish turn off and on so quickly. Very light bite last night missed several to short strikes. Water was pretty calm couldn't get bit on the jerk, all fish on 3.25 slush. I find the swim bait is more productive in calm weather, jerk better with a little chop. Props to fish slim nail clippers worked perfect for trimming just a hair off the lead tape, helped get my stick tuned up. Also props to Saugeyefisher pulled a wind knot out with my drag last night worked perfect. This site is such a valuable resource thanks to all who contribute! Good luck to all


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

shroomhunter said:


> Tonight could be THE night, unless you are out there you will never know however you will always wonder if it was.....
> 
> One thing I know for sure.....you can't catch a fish if your line isn't in the water....
> 
> Sorry not much advice but good luck, I hope it's your night.


Well said Marine!!


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

So swims DO work at night? It seems it's always dark when i finally get out and i have been going with sticks. Got these joshy's just waiting to get used. ...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

ChrisDave said:


> So swims DO work at night? It seems it's always dark when i finally get out and i have been going with sticks. Got these joshy's just waiting to get used. ...


Yes, they do! And there are other baits and techniques that work also. Don't go fishing with the intent of using sticks only. Just because they don't hit them, doesn't mean they are not in the area. It's been my experience with saugeye fishing, you have to change baits often to figure out what they want. Once you do, then you can catch them pretty consistently.

It's fantastic to read about the catches with sticks on here from other members. They have been doing this for years and have perfected their craft. And maybe some day you will too! But after fishing a spot for 30-45min. with no hits, try a different technique before you move to another spot. For me personally, I just can't fish as slow as they say you need to.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

is tonight the night? not if you're not fishing


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

How many of you saug slayers use a bass snap? I saw on the joshy site he recommends the use of one. I tried one this morning and was amazed at the improved action at slower speeds 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Bass snap for swims

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I always use them on swimbait and twister tales.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I rig 2 rods, one with a stick and one with a swim. Both with a snap to make changing colors easier. And swims work great at night


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

Great I'll give it a try. My newest problem is I've lost my night fishing partner. I'm lucky enough to have a girlfriend that likes to fish and I've had her out trying to catch her first saugeye a couple nights because we're both avid walleye anglers. We were at an area the other night where there was another fisherman fishing and a park ranger/ cop/ or game warden started talking to the guy. The peace officer was talking kinda loud and she heard him say something about "the ni**ers taking over..." She happens to be African American. We were all bundled up and maybe he thought we were just a couple white dudes. IDK....With all the police incidents lately she said she's not gonna be out there to give some dude with a gun a reason to get scared and start popping off rounds. I can't blame her..... THANKS MAN!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

That's a shame, there are ignorant people every where you go. Hope she continues to fish. Over the years I have met dozens of fine gentlemen while out fishing of all races.

Remember its the content of their character not the color of their skin.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

FishSlim, That's too bad about your lost hog and Joshy. Sounds like it passed the test! I have a feeling he will make more.  Always wondered how the eyes would respond to the bigger plastics at night. Thanks again for the reports!


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Is a bass snap the same thing as a swivel. Give me some knowledge please.

Thanks Snuff


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

The eyes love big swims after dark now till water freezes they will work. A few years back i started testing big swims in cold water and the fish loved them. They will produce fish at times when jerk baits are not. Other night you would have swore there were no eyes there and the minute i changed to the big swim from a jerk it was on. Even after i lost the prototype i continued to catch fish on a lime 3.25 and a Slims bait 3.25. Went back to jerk every now and then no bites put swim back out there they smashed it. Always good to have more then one type bait and be willing to rotate them till you find what they are wanting. Tonight it was red head clown rogue right at dark just under the surface slow moved with hardly any pauses just a twitch every now and then. Got 7 in 40 minutes lost a couple then had to head home. Will be back out later in another area testing big swim again.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishslim, have you ever used a grass pig? If so any luck with it?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry no I have not


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Snuff, a snap is the snap minus the swivel. Just the latching mechanism. Look on Big Josh web site under tip and tactics.


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks allbraid, I picked up two last night on 3.25 silktreuse Joshy when the stick didn't work. 1st time Joshy fishing for me. I'm slowly getting better results. Appreciate the help!


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

ChrisDave said:


> Great I'll give it a try. My newest problem is I've lost my night fishing partner. I'm lucky enough to have a girlfriend that likes to fish and I've had her out trying to catch her first saugeye a couple nights because we're both avid walleye anglers. We were at an area the other night where there was another fisherman fishing and a park ranger/ cop/ or game warden started talking to the guy. The peace officer was talking kinda loud and she heard him say something about "the ni**ers taking over..." She happens to be African American. We were all bundled up and maybe he thought we were just a couple white dudes. IDK....With all the police incidents lately she said she's not gonna be out there to give some dude with a gun a reason to get scared and start popping off rounds. I can't blame her..... THANKS MAN!


That is an awful shame to let something like that stop someone from enjoying the freedom of the outdoors. I really would urge you in the future that you be a little more objective minded, find out this guys name and go to his superiors and rat him out. I would say most likely he will have a track record consistent with your complaint, and in light of all the things going on in world currently , the chances of them taking action are good. There is no place in our government system for that kind of attitude. 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

ChrisDave said:


> Thanks allbraid, I picked up two last night on 3.25 silktreuse Joshy when the stick didn't work. 1st time Joshy fishing for me. I'm slowly getting better results. Appreciate the help!


Silktreuse is hard to beat at night, also picked up a few on slims bait, great color also. The silktreuse really works well on the river one of my new found favorites....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Was out Friday night and got wet. Got 3 on Joshy's 3.25 smoked shad and 1 on his silktruese. Switched over to a bubble gum grass pig and caught 2. Nothing big but eaters. Kept 2. 
With that north wind blowing Saturday and the lower water level the wind started a mud line against the south shore. Started at 4:30 and fished till 7. Just throwing that grass pig I ended up catching 6 eyes all turned back and nothing over maybe 18 inches. Used a 7' mad/hev. rod with 14 lb test. Felt I had some better hook ups but still missed a fair number of hits. I just have to come up with a better hook set up for them pigs. 
The grass pig is the best thing that I can come up with to complement the Joshy's. Can't wait till he gets the bugs worked out of the bigger ones he's working on. 
I've tryed some others but most are just to stiff and unless your working it fast there's just no action to them.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

I was at tappan Friday also skippy. I didn't see you anywhere so I do know that I'm not fishing the right areas. No luck for me, used sticks and flukes.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

PM sent shorthair.


----------

